# RTV Silicone to seal DIY Reactor?



## TetraFreak (Mar 15, 2006)

I'm getting ready to assemble and I'm wondering if RTV silicone(Automotive use) will work to seal any gaps in the reactor cap and be CO2 resistant.

The automotive RTV silicone is fuel resistant so I'm thinking that it very well may not degrade with the corrosiveness of CO2 when used as a sealer for the reactor cap like other silicones do.


Whatcha all think? anyone tried this type of sealer?


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Ben,
What kind of material are you using? Will it be PVC? If so, most of your silicone sealants won't get a good hold. You really need to use one of the PVC glues. 

Another concern is what chemicals may leech into the water from the sealant. Some types of RTV are drinking water safe, but not all.


----------



## TetraFreak (Mar 15, 2006)

I was thinking of Permatex Blue RTV Silicone...or good-ole #2 permatex Gasket Sealer.

As to other things like "Drinking Water safe," well...that's why I'm asking!


----------



## taekwondodo (Dec 14, 2005)

Next to PVC glue (being the most permanent) I like "Plumbers Goop" - I have used it for years and have never had a problem. I like it because it's _almost_ permanent - holds very well but can be removed with some work (a sharp knife and some patience).

- Jeff


----------

